
Ask HN: How many HNers are happy? - softwareman
I wish to know how many of you are actually happy and content with where they are.<p>It does not mean that you do not desire more, but more like you are extremely satisfied with what you have right now.
======
PaulHoule
Some days I feel better, some days I feel worse. I can see many people who are
less successful than me in various ways and I see others who are more
successful.

I say being satisfied is a matter of being satisfiable.

